# Hello, I'm new!



## georgygirl (Sep 15, 2006)

Hello everyone! I'm new from Iowa. I have two cats, Abu and Allie. Abu is my male blue point siamese and he'll be two this coming Feb. Allie is my rescue tuxedo kitty and she'll turn two this fall. I'm really excited to talk to other people about my babies. Most people I know aren't very fond of cats. Weirdos!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Welcome aboard!!  Looking forward to hearing more about your cats.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Hey There, Georgygirl!


Welcome! :smiles


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

You will find alot of devoted cat lovers here!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome  , hope to see pics soon! :wink:


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Welcome to the forum :kittyturn


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Georgygirl! I have a blue point Siamese too! He's a special, loving cat. Enjoy the forums!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

georgygirl said:


> I'm really excited to talk to other people about my babies. Most people I know aren't very fond of cats. Weirdos!


Talk about cats here? 8O Whatever gave you that idea? :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Welcome :yellbounce


----------

